# generate selected getters with intellij



## Nico1999 (27. Dez 2022)

gibt es irgenteine möglichkeit, einzelne Werte auszuwählen die nicht nebeneinander stehen. Ich hab bis jetzt nur rausgefunden das man mit shift + up oder down einen Block auswählen kann, aber wenn ich jetzt unterschiedliche Werte auswählen möchte wie geht das.


----------



## mihe7 (27. Dez 2022)

Strg+Klick?


----------



## Hansen_07 (27. Dez 2022)

Und wenn du die Hände auf der Tastatur lassen möchtest: Strg + up/down + Space zum selektieren/deselektieren der einzelnen Werte.


----------



## Nico1999 (27. Dez 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Strg+Klick?


danke bin ich jetzt gar net drauf gekommen


----------

